# Sony Reader app available for Android phones



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If you have a large collection of books for your Sony Reader, and you long to read them on your shiney Android phone, Android now has an app for that <heh>.

http://www.appbrain.com/app/reader/com.sony.drbd.mobile.reader

Note that it does require Android 2.2, so your phone will probably need to be a fairly recent one.


----------

